# Tractor lineup



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I just came across these pics, I took just before the snow started.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

i counted 20?? how many driveways do you do?!?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Very impessive Paul! :salute:


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

EGLC;954655 said:


> i counted 20?? how many driveways do you do?!?


I think I remember the figure 2700 being mentioned in another post.....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Jeez how often do you get people stopping to get parts thinking you are a dealer?


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

That's impressive  Do you do any plowing or just blowing? How much do you figure you have into this fleet?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

WOW! Congrats on all your success! If I wasn't from the area and didn't know that was your place, I'd stop by and see how much Kubota's and New Holland's are in your area, maybe get some parts prices.:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

When I grow up I want to be just like Paul and his brothers. 

You do know, Paul, that you could get by with half as many if they were all Deere's, right? :laughing:

PS I still don't think you're a legitimate contractor because you don't charge enough for driveways. 

PPS Here goes my post count again.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;954753 said:


> When I grow up I want to be just like Paul and his brothers.
> 
> You do know, Paul, that you could get by with half as many if they were all Deere's, right? :laughing:
> 
> ...


Well Mark said everything I wanted to say. Nice pictures Paul, you do have more tractors then most dealers. Keep up the good work and hopefully it's a light winter for you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;954788 said:


> Well Mark said everything I wanted to say. Nice pictures Paul, you do have more tractors then most dealers. Keep up the good work and hopefully it's a light winter for you.


I knew you'd like that.

Just trying to brown nose ya so you'll stop hassling me about my truck.  :laughing:


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

V-Boss;954717 said:


> That's impressive  Do you do any plowing or just blowing? How much do you figure you have into this fleet?


The pics are my resi equipement, we also plow with our other equipement. There are some Kubotas that are from 2002, I figuire around 1.2 million.


Mark Oomkes;954753 said:


> When I grow up I want to be just like Paul and his brothers.
> 
> You do know, Paul, that you could get by with half as many if they were all Deere's, right? :laughing:
> 
> ...


I think your safe, thanks Mark.


JD Dave;954788 said:


> Well Mark said everything I wanted to say. Nice pictures Paul, you do have more tractors then most dealers. Keep up the good work and hopefully it's a light winter for you.


Thanks JD, might fly in on Wed. for the M&G, calling for some snow, so will be a last minute thing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;954800 said:


> Just trying to brown nose ya so you'll stop hassling me about my truck.  :laughing:


What happened to your truck?

BTW - nice fleet there Paul.

Dave - are you green with envy?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

All of that doing $4 driveways.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i am green with envy, with a fleet like that, i could take over snow removal for my entire CITY!!!, that is so awesome!!! i wish some of you guys were closer, one of these days i am going to make a point of seeing some of these operations. VERY COOL


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Wheres SCOTT'S, i want him to see this!!! (i think he was the one giving you a hard time about not charging enough)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats pretty impressive Paul. Congrats, and continued success to you and your brothers.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Way to make a guy feel small time.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's it, I quit. prsport


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr.Markus;954938 said:


> Way to make a guy feel small time.


i am going to be talking to a thearapist about my inadequacies, and low self esteem now!!!
:crying:

Sending the bill to Neige though


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

very impressive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;954919 said:


> All of that doing $4 driveways.





buckwheat_la;954924 said:


> i am green with envy, with a fleet like that, i could take over snow removal for my entire CITY!!!, that is so awesome!!! i wish some of you guys were closer, one of these days i am going to make a point of seeing some of these operations. VERY COOL


Giggle, chuckle, snort.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

hey mark, i think the Neige has proved that "from a professional standpoint, he is professional enough to have a professional opinion about unprofessional plowing of snow by a unprofessional who is trying to plow snow professionally"


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

buckwheat_la;954927 said:


> Wheres SCOTT'S, i want him to see this!!! (i think he was the one giving you a hard time about not charging enough)


Ditto.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

buckwheat_la;954990 said:


> hey mark, i think the Neige has proved that "from a professional standpoint, he is professional enough to have a professional opinion about unprofessional plowing of snow by a unprofessional who is trying to plow snow professionally"


What the...........lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Very very impressive fleet Neige. Always nice to see a success story


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!!! Thats some flippin sweet! Do you have a pic thread, and some of your history? I work for/with my brother, and someone said "you and your brothers"... So maybe their is some hope for us


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice fleet of tractors !


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;954937 said:


> Thats pretty impressive Paul. Congrats, and continued success to you and your brothers.


Paul knows hes made it to a high success point! But to my standards, if I had JD Daves fleet size, I'd be set & doin good!  !


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

If i ever have a fleet 1/2 the size of JD's and 1/4 the size of Pauls I'll be laughing... Heck, im extremely content right now...


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

How do the NH's compare to the Kubotas.

I'm an orange man myself.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

My f***ing word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe it's time I give up the name "blowerman!"


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm sure running a fleet that size would land me in the hospital. Very impressive.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

cet;955887 said:


> I'm sure running a fleet that size would land me in the hospital. Very impressive.


If I remember correctly, I think Paul still has a bit' of hair left! LOL


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I call the big kubota!!


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Very Impressive. Kudo's to you & your brothers. Or should it be Kubo's??? I'm wanting to do the same style of removal around here, with a tractor & inverted blower.. Trying to put things in place. You guys sure seem to have your sh !! together... Here's to your continued success.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow Awesome fleet!


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Very impressive.

What is the advantage of a rear mount snowblower over front mount? Just curious. Either way, seems much more efficient than a truck/plow combo. Any problems driving those between accounts on the road?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

i dont see the big deal,its a couple of tractors with blowers
































:laughing::laughing:very nice fleet paul love the pic


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice fleet. Really impressive fleet. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Neige;954653 said:


> I just came across these pics, I took just before the snow started.


Nice fleet!! How come not all orange or blue?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;955327 said:


> Holy Crap!!!!!! Thats some flippin sweet! Do you have a pic thread, and some of your history? I work for/with my brother, and someone said "you and your brothers"... So maybe their is some hope for us


Its not always easy working with my brothers, but we make an awesome team. Our company started 50 years ago with my dad working in a MF 30 no cab, 13 years later my older brother turned 16 and get got a tractor this one with a wind break, they now had 3 tractors. 6 years later I turn 16 and get a tractor, it was a inter hydro with a cab. We now had 6 tractors all 2 wheel drive with chains. Fours years later we buy our first 2 Kubotas 4X4, wow they were sweet. In the early 90s we convince my younger brother who is a millright to join the team we now have 12 tractors, 2 trucks ad a backhoe. My youngest brother joined the team in 98 and my dad at age 70 was still first one out ad last one in. This was also the year we sarted going after bigger commercial lots. We lost my dad to cancer in 2000 that was a difficult year. In 2007 we get our first 20 acre lot and get a loader with a powerpac snowblower, 2008 buy out two of my competitors, brings us up to 2600 resi. Later that same year we get our garage and office, buying an old car dealer. Today we have over 30 pieces of equipment with 2700 resi and around 50 acres of commercial. Each brother brings his own expertise to the company, making it very efficient. We do all this within 3 sq. miles.


Black01Z;955746 said:


> How do the NH's compare to the Kubotas.
> I perfer the Kubotas, less maintenace to do on them, and they cost less to buy.
> I'm an orange man myself.


I am sure you are a happy orange man 


theguynextdoor;956069 said:


> Very impressive.
> 
> What is the advantage of a rear mount snowblower over front mount? Just curious. Either way, seems much more efficient than a truck/plow combo. Any problems driving those between accounts on the road?


Rear mount will break less, easier to install. No problems driving them around, again each tractor has around 150 drives on 10 streets


Matt400;956236 said:


> Nice fleet!! How come not all orange or blue?


Thanks for all the nice comments, the blue were my competitors slowly will change them for orange.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

You, sir, have a first class operation....thanks for sharing the pics...it's very inspiring...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Neige;956392 said:


> Its not always easy working with my brothers, but we make an awesome team. Our company started 50 years ago with my dad working in a MF 30 no cab, 13 years later my older brother turned 16 and get got a tractor this one with a wind break, they now had 3 tractors. 6 years later I turn 16 and get a tractor, it was a inter hydro with a cab. We now had 6 tractors all 2 wheel drive with chains. Fours years later we buy our first 2 Kubotas 4X4, wow they were sweet. In the early 90s we convince my younger brother who is a millright to join the team we now have 12 tractors, 2 trucks ad a backhoe. My youngest brother joined the team in 98 and my dad at age 70 was still first one out ad last one in. This was also the year we sarted going after bigger commercial lots. We lost my dad to cancer in 2000 that was a difficult year. In 2007 we get our first 20 acre lot and get a loader with a powerpac snowblower, 2008 buy out two of my competitors, brings us up to 2600 resi. Later that same year we get our garage and office, buying an old car dealer. Today we have over 30 pieces of equipment with 2700 resi and around 50 acres of commercial. Each brother brings his own expertise to the company, making it very efficient. We do all this within 3 sq. miles.


Yea, i hear you... It can be a pain. I turn 18 in June, ande i will legaly be a part owner of the company. My brother started the company 10 years ago. I have been mowing for him for a long time, but for the most part i just rode around with him. Our lil bro is 14 right now, but at this time dosent seem to intrested in working. (Mowing and shoveling), but hopefuly he will b4 2 long. Right now we are operating out of my brothers garage "shop", and service around 20 accounts, but one is the jeep plant (subbin). Right now we have teo plow trucks (both paid off). I hope we will have a company as big as your one day...

I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Paul, from the experiences I've had working directly with close family, I'd say the fact that you 3 brothers can get along through what can be very stressful times in snow removal is even more impressive than your fleet.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

i am in the market for a tractor right now and am looking at both kubota and New Holland, as well as deere. i have kubota and deere experience, but not much with NH, or their new Boomer lineup. i will buy one a few years old, so i am looking at opinions comparing the brands from firsthand experience. i will go in the 35HP range, so any help would be appreciated!!

very impressive fleet BTW, and i like the inverted blowers, very neat.

thanks!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Paul,

I've found the biggest roadblock to growth is reliable help. With a company your size how have you motivated people to come to work. I can only imagine the nightmare it must be if someone doesn't show.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice pics and fleet. DO you have pics of all your equipment together? 
Also what do you do in the summer months?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

beautiful:waving:


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry to read about your loss Paul, it was an excellent story and thanks for sharing wit us.

What model Kabota's are those and the size of blower?


cda817;958285 said:


> Paul,
> I've found the biggest roadblock to growth is reliable help. With a company your size how have you motivated people to come to work. I can only imagine the nightmare it must be if someone doesn't show.


Excellent question, I hope Paul will share on this.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

BoyneCityGuy;957752 said:


> i am in the market for a tractor right now and am looking at both kubota and New Holland, as well as deere. i have kubota and deere experience, but not much with NH, or their new Boomer lineup. i will buy one a few years old, so i am looking at opinions comparing the brands from firsthand experience. i will go in the 35HP range, so any help would be appreciated!!
> 
> very impressive fleet BTW, and i like the inverted blowers, very neat.
> 
> thanks!


I originally went with Kubota for the price, I haved stayed with them because they last, with very little maintenance costs. 


ryde307;958344 said:


> Nice pics and fleet. DO you have pics of all your equipment together?
> Also what do you do in the summer months?


My brothers do landscaping with a crew of 3, I organize the largest snow trade show in Quebec, being held Aug. 20-21


Matt400;958390 said:


> Sorry to read about your loss Paul, it was an excellent story and thanks for sharing wit us.
> 
> What model Kabota's are those and the size of blower?
> My pleasure, I have (6) M9000, (2)M100, (3) M95X, and a M110. The blowers are mostly 92 inch, I think I have 4 86 inch.
> Excellent question, I hope Paul will share on this.


On the most part we work on a contract basis. They get X amount per week wether it snows or not. The weeks it does snow they still get that same X amount. For that they have to be available 24-7 seven days a week. If they miss they loss that weeks pay + $35.00 hr for hrs not worked that week. You only get to miss once, 2 times your gone. My best drivers will make 8 g and maybe work 120-160 hrs in a season.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply that seems like a good idea. The biggest complaint I get is from the guys not being able to pay there bills when it gets slow like it has been. I have the same policy miss once, 2nd time your gone.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Paul. Impressive fleet


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Paul, you have a great niche up there. Glad to see guys succeed in thier market! Kudo's.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Friend of mine just sent me a pic of Quebec, unless its an old one the fleet must keep busy.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Matt400;960248 said:


> Friend of mine just sent me a pic of Quebec, unless its an old one the fleet must keep busy.


Holy Shnikies! People around here would FREEK OUT if we had that much snow!


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Stacking with a shovel*

Here is another-


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i bet that is loads of fun when it melts!!!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure those are the same pics that were floating around last year.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

jomama45;960733 said:


> I'm pretty sure those are the same pics that were floating around last year.


Could be, it was one of those "forwarded" emails.


----------

